# All of my fish have died of ick- Except the fry



## Completaly (Apr 12, 2014)

So, all but one of my fish caught ick and have died rapidly. We could not treat it fast it enough, though, because we have fry in the tank. The fry are starting to die now, though, but I know that you can't use ick treatment on the babies. Someone help me. I have a new, smaller tank that someone is giving me today, should I start a whole new tank and put the fry in? Should I just do a water change? Tell me what to do.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

At this point maybe you should just try small doses of medicine to see if it helps. If they are going to die either way you might as well try.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

The fry will probably die, i wouldnt waste my time..
Wait for them to die and start again from scratch, crank up the heat to the max that the stat will go to and leave it for a couple of weeks to kill off the ick.
When your ready lower the heat to what the fish you intend getting will like and go from there... Thats what i would do and when it comes to water changes in future try and get the water you are adding to the same temp as what is already there


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why is there ich in your tank ? and especially a tank with fry...i would suspect that the temp might be too low..or poor water conditions...we very rarely ever have a problem with ich..we try to keep our fish at the upper range of their comfort zone...
at this point i would just treat the entire tank , fry and all and raise the temp..Aquari Sol is the best ich medication i have ever used..it will also treat several other problems with great success....also raise the tank temp..


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

That happened to me in my first year. One got it and it quickly turned
Like a plague. I just turned the temp up and let the tank
Run for 3 Weeks checked water did wc and started over
And knock on wood I have had no issue. Good luck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You might be able to save them id you put them into something very large for 2 days, then move them to something else for 2 days, then move again


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Each time you move them, the spores will drop off of them, and if you move them before they have time to hatch, the fry can escape the new swarmers


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In 2 weeks or so you'll have gotten rid of the spores without the fish having gotten reinfected, and they'll be clean. 
This works for adults, too.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Do fish die from Ich or the treatment?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they die from the disease....unless you overdose too much..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If fish didn't die from ich we wouldn't bother getting rid of it


----------

